# Terrell / Randolph / Calhoun



## Monty4x4

I'm going up next weekend to plant and set stands.  Anyone else getting ready in these counties?  It's almost here!


----------



## zmgsvt

We're ready in Terrell, counting down the days


----------



## buckmanmike

Going to Randolph Co next weekend.  Do some spraying and work on stands. Too hot and dry for planting.


----------



## Monty4x4

Weather looking good for opening of rifle.  Will be my first hunt of the year and can't wait!


----------



## Monty4x4

Didn't see any bucks this weekend.  The cooler weather sure made for an enjoyable trip though regardless.  Buddies saw some does, I didn't see a single deer, but was treated to some other cool stuff.  Close up hawk encounter, and a young bobcat.  And our fields were covered in doves!  

Food plots didn't come up very well, as expected with the lack of rain.

Any other reports from the area?


----------



## zmgsvt

Saw alot of deer, some young bucks and watched a 130-140" 10pt across the property line. Had a decent 8 taken off our property. There were some good ones being dropped off at whiddons, too.


----------



## Monty4x4

zmgsvt said:


> Saw alot of deer, some young bucks and watched a 130-140" 10pt across the property line. Had a decent 8 taken off our property. There were some good ones being dropped off at whiddons, too.



Sweet!  Hopefully we are neighbors and that 10 point was on my side!  Jk

A friend shot a doe so we made it by Whiddons too, but not much there when we went.  

Back up in two weeks, hopefully I see more.


----------



## zmgsvt

Same here, we're close to Shellman. Good luck


----------



## Monty4x4

We're between Leary and Dawson.  You too!


----------



## Monty4x4

Hunted Friday AM/PM and Saturday AM.  Deer movement increasing around us for sure.  Does up and moving early.  Scrapes and rubs everywhere on our property.  Shot a nice 8 point Saturday morning around 7:30.  He was bumping two does around a food plot before I could get a shot and then started rubbing a tree.  I got him when he was rubbing.  He didn't smell too bad so I think they are just getting going around our place.


----------



## JasonF

Shot a 10 point chasing a doe on Saturday morning in Randolph.  My buddy shot an 8 point chasing a doe on the 12th at the Randolph/Stewart Co. line.  I've got bucks chasing does on camera on the 16th and 21st also.  
Seems like the action was off and on for the last 3 weeks for us.


----------



## Monty4x4

We didn't see much this weekend.  Hunted Thurs-Sunday.  Processor said the bucks coming in aren't showing signs of full rut, but I did shoot that buck mentioned above on 11/12 bumping some does around.  I had a spike run by me one morning this weekend who looked like he just got kicked out of the woods by something.  Was running very hard and breathing heavy.  Strange.


----------



## Monty4x4

Got my biggest ever morning of 12/24, but the heatwave that followed pretty much shut everything down after.  Can't complain though.  He is a 9 point, drop tine is just shy of 6 inches, and spread is just shy of 20.  Shot him 4 minutes after shooting a doe he must have been trailing.  My first ever double.


----------



## buckmanmike

37thCongrats, nice deer.  At our camp in Randolph Co,last Saturday, a hunter shot a nice 8 ptr that was chasing a doe. Yesterday afternoon I watched a spike chase 2 does all over a field. I huess 2nd or 3rd or 4th rut.


----------



## Monty4x4

buckmanmike said:


> 37thCongrats, nice deer.  At our camp in Randolph Co,last Saturday, a hunter shot a nice 8 ptr that was chasing a doe. Yesterday afternoon I watched a spike chase 2 does all over a field. I huess 2nd or 3rd or 4th rut.



Yep, prolly 4th.    Crazy patterns


----------



## zmgsvt

Congrats on that stud! We had a really slow season until mid Dec. I took a nice 130" 11 and had a buddy took great 10, 151". Had 2 others in 130's as well. Not being able to grow plots really slowed us up as it seems the deer stay in the creek bottoms. Lots of up and comers to be excited about


----------



## julian faedo

that's a big one congratulation


----------



## Monty4x4

zmgsvt said:


> Congrats on that stud! We had a really slow season until mid Dec. I took a nice 130" 11 and had a buddy took great 10, 151". Had 2 others in 130's as well. Not being able to grow plots really slowed us up as it seems the deer stay in the creek bottoms. Lots of up and comers to be excited about



Wow!  What a season...  Congrats to you all!



julian faedo said:


> that's a big congratulation



How was your season Julian?  (This is Alex from St. Pete, I just changed my screen name.  )


----------



## julian faedo

Monty4x4 said:


> Wow!  What a season...  Congrats to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> How was your season Julian?  (This is Alex from St. Pete, I just changed my screen name.  )



Hi Alex, my season was not that great seen a lot of bucks but only shot one that was OK shot it in the city limits of Leary two min. drive to Ron's LOL


----------



## Monty4x4

julian faedo said:


> Hi Alex, my season was not that great seen a lot of bucks but only shot one that was OK shot it in the city limits of Leary two min. drive to Ron's LOL



Haha! Hey, whatever gets meat in the freezer.


----------

